
Ask HN: Responding to a “blank canvas” job offer? - techne42
I&#x27;m a freelance developer, reasonably successful on the business side (6-figure annual net revenue, varied and interesting projects).<p>An enterprise client of mine that I really enjoy working with (on a contract basis) has tried to hire me as a full-time employee on more than one occasion, and I&#x27;ve gently, gratefully said no, as I value my independence, and generally want to continue in the entrepreneurial vein (for example, growing my consulting business by hiring employees).<p>They&#x27;ve asked me again, and basically asked me to set my own terms, including:<p>- scheduling flexibility (work for them only part of the week&#x2F;month&#x2F;year)<p>- contractual freedom to continue running my business when not working for them<p>- salary &amp; benefits<p>Given that I&#x27;m already doing lots of contract work for them, I&#x27;m considering the options here while obviously trying to balance them against opportunity costs.<p>Salary aside, what would you ask for in this situation?
======
AnimalMuppet
The same reporting structure you have now. You don't want to wind up spending
all your time on politics and paperwork.

~~~
techne42
Good point, thanks!

